# Foot pad fungus? *Warning: GROSS PICTURES*



## Catlover Danielle

Last night I was holding Teddy, one of my 6 week old foster kittens, and I noticed something really ugly and strange looking on his hind foot pads.... I took some pictures.

This is what I saw on his hind right paw.


Rescue told me to 'clean it' so I did and it completely SPLIT off. And freaked me out. I put the kitten down and when I picked him back up that piece had fallen completely off.

There is NO blood, and the kitten is walking and acting fine. He was running around and didn't even flinch while I was cleaning the pad.
[URL="http://i43.tinypic.com/2j3mfx0.jpg"]

This is his back left paw :\
[URL="http://i41.tinypic.com/bewzgn.jpg"]

If anyone can give me any info on what it might be.. and what should I do? I am thinking I may bring him to the vet, though he is acting perfectly fine.


----------



## laurief

I've never seen anything like that, but since he's got a similar lesion(?) on both hind feet, I definitely think it's worth a vet visit to get them checked out. They're definitely not normal, and on the bottoms of his feet, I would assume they'd be particularly vulnerable to infection.

Laurie


----------



## Marcia

I've never seen anything like this either! Amazing that it does not seem be bothering him! I wonder if it's like a plantar wart? Def get it checked out. Must be something on the web......


----------



## patchesmaid

Looks like it might be something called Pillow Foot. It's often painless unless the skin breaks open. I don't want to scare you but it is often connected to FIV. You can google Feline Pillow Foot and find several articles on it. Of course I don't know for sure if that's what it is.


----------



## Marcia

Paws and Effect: My neighbor's cat has recurring fungal infections. Nobody seems to be able to help her. What can her human do?

Maybe some helpful info here?? I used Bing and put in "feline paw fungus". One responder suggested it is an immune deficiency. Put some L-lysine (500mg) into her food once a day - that helps boost the immune system. Can't hurt.


----------



## laurief

I was just reading up on Pillow Foot and followed a link to another condition called Eosinophilic Granuloma Complex. You might want to read up on both of them. In any event, you really should get the little one to a vet to get those feet checked out ASAP.

Laurie


----------



## patchesmaid

Seems like there are so many of these auto-immune things both for our cats and us.


----------



## Stryker

Hi *Catlover Danielle* !

I think that looks an awful lot like this:









*Foot pad proliferation is a less common form of eosinophilic granuloma

*
You can read about it here: Eosinophilic Granuloma

Does your Rescue Group have access to a *cat-only* Vet?

I ask that because, from my experience in hearing about treatment for EGC, _most general practice Vets seem to get it wrong_.

I just wrote to someone else about EGC, so it's easiest if I just copy that for you:


Stryker said:


> For proper treatment of any of the EGC conditions, there are two extra protocols - in addition to the use of steroids and antibiotics:
> 
> 
> biopsy
> determination of the allergen causing the EGC
> The biopsy means a tiny sample/s is taken from the area and sent for pathology analysis. That is the only way to definitively identify the problem as EGC (and not cancer, for example). That's done under anesthesia and at the same time, minor surgical repair ('cleanup') is done. Following that, "typically an injection of long acting corticosteroid (such as Depomedrol) is given and most lesions resolve with one or two injections." As well, an antibiotic is generally given** *along with pain medication****.
> 
> 
> 
> ***there's an injectible antibiotic that's often used called "Convenia". It can be very effective, it has also caused very serious illness and death in cats. More info here: Convenia: Worth the Risk? by Lisa A. Pierson, DVM
> (one of my cats used it without problem - I would not chose it today, though)
> 
> ****a pain med commonly used in cats is "Metacam" (injectible and oral). This is a NSAID drug, similar to Advil for humans. NSAIDs are known to damage cats' kidneys, and there are better, safer alternatives, like Buprenorphine.
> 
> http://www.catforum.com/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1332865


Now, the original poster in _that_ thread said that his _Vet 'kept treating and the problem kept recurring'_. That's something you DON'T want for this kitten......that's why I suggested you have a cat-Vet see your baby. And. because he is soooooo very young, great care must be exercised when selecting the correct steroid dosage....you'll need to 'hit' the immune system effectively - without causing 'collateral damage'.

Keep us posted! ............oh, btw,.....how 'bout some mug and 'figure' shots http://files.**********.com/images/smilies/camera.gif


----------



## Catlover Danielle

*Update !* I went to the vet with little Teddi, the vet isn't too concerned that it's anything crazy like mentioned above because he isn't sensitive or in any pain when you touch it. So we are right now just keeping it clean (I am cleaning it with hydrogen peroxide multiple times a day) and giving him clavamox twice a day. I will post some new photos of him soon. He's now 6 weeks almost 7 weeks old - so crazy how fast they grow!


----------



## laurief

You know, as I thought more about this, I got to wondering if perhaps Teddy had been left on a hot surface like a sun-scorched sidewalk or hot sand and badly burned the bottoms of his feet. If so, his nerve endings may have been damaged and deadened on the bottoms of his feet. Maybe that's why he doesn't feel any pain.

I'm surprised that the vet has you cleaning his feet with hydrogen peroxide. I would think that mild soap and water would be preferable. Hydrogen peroxide is known to retard skin healing. Perhaps an emollient like Bag Balm would help soften the skin and promote faster healing.

Laurie


----------



## cinderflower

the vet might just want to use hydrogen peroxide as a debriding agent. it can injure healthy tissue but if they're trying to get rid of dead tissue, he might prefer that to a scalpel.


----------



## laurief

That makes sense. I didn't consider that possibility.

Laurie


----------



## Catlover Danielle

He has been in my care since he was born and there is nothing hot for him to get into.. So I don't think there would be any way for his nerve endings to be damaged.


----------



## wallycat

I've never seen this either. No comments except good to hear the vet is not concerned for now.
It almost looks like he is allergic to the litter.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

How's Teddy doing with his little feet??


----------



## Catlover Danielle

Teddi seems to be doing okay, I'm a little nervous now from the above comments on cleaning it with hydrogen peroxide, but that is what the vet said, maybe I'll switch to soapy water.

Also, he is taking his clavamox like a champ.


----------



## Catlover Danielle

Here are some cute pictures of him from the other day that I promised you all, hehe. He and his brothers will be 7 weeks tomorrow. 



[URL="http://i40.tinypic.com/wu319c.jpg"]

It's crazy how fast time flies! I am going to post some of him and his brothers in the 'Meet My Kitty' section right now. <3


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Danielle, I'm following this with interest, as I'm afraid Charlie may have "Pillow Paw"...
both of his front paw pads are mooshy and they look like a fungal infection...
After going to the links and looking at the pictures, I'm afraid there's a strong possibility this is what he has. Its not as bad as what little Teddy has...
I'm wondering what the Vet is doing for treatment??
What has the Vet said about a tie in to FIV??
How is Teddy doing??


----------



## Catlover Danielle

Teddi is doing wonderful. 

Treatment has just been clavamox and cleaning with hydrogen peroxide. His paws look better, I'll take some updated pics for you guys of the actual pads.

They are unsure what it was exactly, but treatment seems to be helping, so my paws are crossed. 

They didn't mention anything about FIV at all.

Good luck with your Charlie.. keep me updated, too.


----------



## cinderflower

he's adorable. I never heard of pillow paw so I looked it up, and it doesn't really look like what he has (to me, anyway). doesn't pillow paw make the pads swell, turn purplish and become ulcerated in later stages? this definitely looks like a fungus to me, kind of crumbly and like the outer layer falls off and there's healthy skin under it. that's how it looks from the pictures anyway.

clavamox is usually prescribed for bacterial infections, so I wonder why your vet didn't add an anti-fungal cream maybe, (unless there's a secondary infection that your vet can see that I can't lol). it seems like it would just come back, like athlete's foot, without one.


----------



## Jakiepoo

Yeah makes me think of athlete's foot in humans, reminds me of a little fungus as well, especially with the way it just fell off and didn't hurt. Hopefully that's all it is!


----------



## Catlover Danielle

So Teddi had recovered completely from this whole foot pad stuff.. but unfortunately we had to put him to sleep suddenly Monday night. My heart is completely broken and I am unconsolable. 

Everything happened so suddenly.. I was just happily holding him and cuddling him and he was purring up a storm Monday afternoon and when I went down to feed them dinner, he was breathing so strangely, we rushed him to the emergency vet and they took x-rays which showed he had no air in his lungs, and they are thinking he had an enlarged heart due to inbreeding.

It makes me so angry that people do not spay & neuter.. and also that he just deserved so much more and he was SO close to living his life to the fullest. He was going to be getting fixed the VERY next day and be going to his forever home with his brother this upcoming friday. I'm heartbroken. Why does the rescue world have to be so cruel?


----------



## Marcia

I'm so sorry this happened. He was so young, but you gave him love and that is more than many kittens know in their little lifetimes. Hugs to you.


----------



## emilyatl

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry for your loss! Poor boy. It sounds like he did not suffer as it all happened so quickly. I know that isn't much consolation. I'm so sorry.


----------



## dt8thd

Oh Danielle, I'm so sorry!!  It's so awful when they don't make it, but Teddi did, at least, get to experience feeling safe and loved, and that's got to count for something. Sometimes that's all you can do. *hugs*


----------



## Catlover Danielle

The best thing the vet told me that night was that he WASN'T experiencing any pain, that he was just stressed out because he couldn't breath, I mean who wouldn't be stressed out.

I just want to hug and kiss him and love him at least one last time. My heart aches.

Thank you everyone for your kind words - I just wish they could make everything better. :\ Fostering kittens is so hard, why do they have to be so fragile?


----------



## emilyatl

I think that's why only very special people can foster. We know the love, companionship, and happiness they give us (and vice versa) definitely outweigh the heartache and pain. Imagine if he'd spent his last moments all alone. I'm sure having you there was such a comfort to him. I'm glad the vet said he wasn't in any pain.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Danielle, 
I am crying as I read this...
I am so very sorry this happened...
Teddi looks so much like my Charlie, my little tux guy...
I know how heartbreaking this is for you, you gave Teddi love and care and its always the ones that that we try the hardest to save, that can leave a huge hole in our hearts...we cannot help but get attached...
Many Hugs for you
Sharon


----------



## Catlover Danielle

I honestly feel like a failure - I know there was nothing that I could do to help him, nothing I did made him pass away or anything, but we have lost 5 kittens over the past year.. for one reason or another; all things out of my control - and it just makes me feel like a horrible foster mom... and deep down I know it isn't ME, but how the heck can I stop blaming myself? I just miss him already and am so heartbroken. I think what has hit me so hard is that he was SO close to living his forever happy dream in his new home with his brother.. forever & ever... and now it was RIPPED right from him not even a whole week prior to that experience we worked so hard to get for him.


----------



## emilyatl

Even in the "best case" scenario between 15 - 30 % of kittens die before they reach 9 weeks old. The mortality rate is MUCH higher for kittens born/raised in shelters, outside, etc. So kittens dying at a young age is very common. I know Teddi was older, but even your vet said he thinks it's due to inbreeding. There's absolutely nothing you could do about that. You're certainly not a failure. Just think of all of the kitties you _*have*_ saved, not those that you couldn't because of circumstances outside of your control! I know we all feel guilty when an animal passes away. It's a very unfortunate part of being a pet parent. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Catlover Danielle

Emily - thank you for your kind words. I am just so so torn up right now at the loss of my sweet boy. It's so strange being in the kitten room and him not climbing my leg like I'm a tree.. I just miss him so much and it just isn't normal without him being around now.

The good news in this scenerio is.. he was going to be adopted with his brother Cookie, who is a little more shy, and since he passed away Cookie was going to have to be alone. But now their other brother Tootsie who has been adopted (but waiting to grow and get neutered before leaving) for a while, the woman who was going to adopt him decided for the good of the kittens she would be willing to let this other woman take the both of them together. It was a beautiful thing of her to do and such a selfless (?) act. I am so happy for the two remaining boys, but so heartbroken for Teddi and for Tootsie's family who is no longer going to be getting him. (They did adopt one of my other foster kittens months ago and that's how they met Tootsie to begin with.)

Life works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Catlover Danielle

Rest in Peace my sweet baby bug.


----------



## emilyatl

Oh, how sweet of her to take Cookie so he gets to be with Tootsie. I've always had a hard time when litter mates have to separated and get adopted on their own. I don't know if they always remember their siblings, but I've always wondered. Teddi was such a cute boy! He looks like a little love bug.


----------

